# anyone else have problem patterning win 1300



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

I bought a win 1300 a couple years ago and the pattern with the factory choke are not good...it throw the pattern on the sides with a big hole in the middle...I dont want to switch shells...all i am shooting is drylock 2 3/4 inch 1 1/8oz # 2 or 4 and federal 3 inch 1 1/8 #2... the drylock's pattern a bit better,not much...the chokes i am using is the factory mod.i have tryed imp cyl and its much better but can be used only at 30 yds max for geese...So im gonna buy an after market choke...I want something with good pattern at about 25-40 yds...any advice?


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2004)

I'm shooting the same exact thing for ducks outta my Winchester Super X2, patternmaster works extremely well for 15-40 yard shots. Ishot alot of shells through my gun before I found that Win. #4's were patterning out of it the best.

Best part about it is, switch to 3" #2's for geese and you've got a deadly goose gun. Try the High Velocity #2's and 4's from Win. Cheap and reliable.


----------

